# Coming from Australia to Motorhome USA, any advice?



## Max Mayo (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi all
My wife and I are planning on purchasing a Motorhome in America soon and we are looking forward to spending extended time touring the USA and Canada. We have been there a couple of times for a couple of weeks at a time and absolutely love it. We want to mainly freecamp if we can or do you have other suggestions?

Leaving the visa minefield aside, can anyone offer advice as to purchasing a Motorhome there. We know how to do it in Australia of course but things may be different for us purchasing there, simple things like registering a Motorhome in a local address, insuring it, warranties and other government regulations.

We probably have to leave from time to time to comply with your strict visa regulations so we also need advice as to storage and so on..........so many things to consider. Thanks for your help


----------



## C Nash (Apr 29, 2016)

When you say free camp are you thinking camping at no charge?  You will find very few free camping here but there are some.  Don't expect great accomadations at these.  Some WalMart ect will allow overnight stops at no charge.  A lot of National parks have free camping but may be very small sites.  What size MH are you wanting?  Will you try to sell when you are through touring?  If so expect a big loss IMO.   There have been several from Australia that have done this so ck around down there as to how they did it.  There are also groups you can join such as Passport America, Escapees that offer 1/2 price camping with limits on stays.  Good luck and keep us posted


----------

